# A Newbie



## courtneyv (Aug 14, 2008)

:flower:  
*Hi, I'm Courtney: a wife, a mom, a freak, a geek, a painter, a great cook, a not-so-good dancer, a thrill seeker, a child of the Most High God, oh and a writer. Yeah. I'm just not published yet. I belong to the workshop site The Next Big Writer and have some work posted there. [if you want some good critique on you work, check it out.] I've written a couple novels, my first is...um a messy experiment that went soooo awry. It's finished, just probably not worthy of  a real book binding, beyond the purple notebook it's in right now. My second novel, Kings & Queens, I'm close to seeking representation for. I need to finish another round of editing and then I'll be off, risking life and limb in shark-infested waters. I just started a blog called Creative Burst. It's mostly writing-related. So if you want to know more about me, click on my link and check it out.*


----------



## flashgordon (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Courtney, looks like you will fit right in here.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey and welcome Courtneyy, hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## courtneyv (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the warm and friendly welcome.


----------



## terrib (Aug 14, 2008)

welcome, court, glad to have you, hon


----------



## Sam (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Courteney.


----------



## courtneyv (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you. Glad to be here.


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  There are some very knowledgeable people here.  That Kings & Queens title sounds intriguing.  I wish you well.


----------



## Damien. (Aug 14, 2008)

Wasup noob don't get emotionally scarred by us weirdos. 

See ya around, I guess.


----------



## courtneyv (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a freak, which is four steps beyond weirdo. So I'm good. Do I get a prize, chocolate chunk cookies at least?


----------



## Shinn (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello Courtney and welcome to the forum


----------



## Damien. (Aug 18, 2008)

hells yeah
tonight is golden statrs 
cause I'm drnk

here have one you cane ate it


----------



## Nickie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello to you, Courtney, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## ohdear (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Courtney, purple is my favorite colour, so I LOVE your text, but it will drive others around here crazy....so, cant win them all... happy writing.


----------



## Chicken.Nugget (Aug 19, 2008)

*Courtney welcome! Hope ya like it here!*


----------



## courtneyv (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks, y'all. So warm and friendly.


----------



## shraga (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome, good luck with everything!
I also can't stand the Cowboys...


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome, Courtney.  Many of us here know how it feels to seek representation for a new book, so good luck to you.


----------

